#ubuntu-cm 2011-09-12
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> Bjr
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> .
 * ongolaBoy constate que ariabbas a moins de problèmes de connectivité sur irc :)
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: as-tu changé quelque chose à ton niveau ?
<ariabbas> non pas vraiment
<ariabbas> Du moins
<ariabbas> quand je change mes règles iptables là ! ca marche
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: ...
#ubuntu-cm 2011-09-13
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> Bjr
<ariabbas> *
<ariabbas> bye
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-09-14
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-09-16
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> bye
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: bye :)
#ubuntu-cm 2012-09-11
<simplice_ndere> hi all!
<sovo> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2012-09-12
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<IzaneFG> simplice_ndere: hi toi :)
<ongolaBoy> hi vous :)
<IzaneFG> :)
<simplice_ndere> IzaneFG: hi
<simplice_ndere> suis entrain de m'essayer dans la mise en place d'asterisk sur ubuntu 12.04
<IzaneFG> :)
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-09-13
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-09-16
<ariabbas> ...
<acherv> ariabbas: hi
<ariabbas> hi acherv
<acherv> cmt tu vas?
<acherv> ariabbas: j'ai un bug la sur ubuntu12.04
<acherv> ariabbas: t'es la?
<ariabbas> oui j s8 là
<ariabbas> acherv: sorry
<ariabbas> acherv: kel bug
<acherv> uhmm
<acherv> une min
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-09
<septox> .
<septox> salutations à tous
<ongolaBoy> septox: salutation à toi ;)
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-10
<septox> ,
<septox> .
<septox> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
<septox> hein papy !
<septox> tu es toi root et tu te connectes sur le IRC ?
<septox> indy21: je speak à toi
<septox> not good !
<indy21> septox: j'utilise un live-cd persistent depui un moment.
<septox> ah ok
<septox> i am gone
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> ariabbas: voie que t'est maintenant chez ringo ?
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-11
<coco1>  Bonjour les gars, bien dormi ?
<coco1> :-) indy21:
<coco1> ongolaBoy: J'ai dormi toute la nuit :D
<indy21> coco1:bonjour.
<coco1>  indy21: Si tu as une minute fais moi signe, cart j'ai bésoin de quelques infos pour un projet dont ubuntu-cm peut-être bénéficiaire, si ça marche...
<indy21> coco1:ok. mais si je sui pas dispo tu peux en parler dans la liste de diffusion. quelqu'un prendra le relais.
<coco1>  Ce n'est pas encore le moment, tient, c'est une liste ouverte souviens-toi :-)
<coco1>  Et en plus c'est toi qui a ces infos...
<coco1>  Le Community Grant d'Internet Society est lancé et ceux qui ont des projets à la limite de 4 million, et qui sont membres d'ISOC, peuvent compétir...
<indy21> ok. je vais te faire signe dès que je suis dispo.
<indy21> le week-end de préférence.
<coco1>  Ok, je serai en réunion du board, et on pourra discuter éventuellement de ça au board du Chapitre.
<coco1>  Pour le responsable des projets d'Ubu-CM et les autres aussi:
<coco1>  http://www.zoomgrants.com/welcome/applicantslideshow.pdf
<indy21> ok.
<ongolaBoy> coco1: heu.. pour ta gouverne, ce salon IRC est *publique* => c'est archivé sur internet ... donc ce dont tu parles là peut être lu par tout le monde :)
<coco1> :-) merci ongolaBoy: J'ai écouté tes conseils, j'ai publié juste ce qui ne me parraît pas confidentiel...
<coco1>  A propos, indy21: Dès que tu peux, s'il te plaît fais-ùoi parvenir ce dont j'ai besoin pour avancer O:-) |  l'horloge tourne tic-tac, tic-tac...
<coco1>  Tout est ici (http://bit.ly/15vdolR), pour postuler; car beaucoup de projets d'Ubu-CM sont très intéressants, essayons de les présenter, pour un soutien non négligeable...
<ongolaBoy> coco1: je te conseille d'envoyer un courriel  à indy21 septox s'il s'agit d'activités sur ubuntu-cm stp
<ongolaBoy> et moi  !
<ongolaBoy> je me suis oublié :P
<coco1> Ok, merci, c'est ce que je vais faire...
<indy21> ongolaBoy, coco1 : je crois qu'il vaut mieux  qu'on ait une petite(toute petite) réunion pour peaufiner tt ça.
<coco1>  Ok, quand ?
<coco1> où?
<coco1> ..
<coco1>  Les gars, je dois bouger, faites-moi signe, je vous send un mail dès reconnexion please !
<ariabbas> .
<coco1> ..
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> hi coco1 :)
<coco1> Hi Ariabbas:
<coco1> Comment vas-tu, tu n'as pas l'habitude de trainer sur la toile?
<ariabbas> je vais bien
<ariabbas> mais coco1 j y traine meme trop, je suis generalement connecte quoi que je ne parle pas beaucoup :)
<coco1>  Le soir...
<coco1>  Je te vois rarement, c'est un peu ça
<ariabbas> ah oui c est vrai que c est tres rare de me voir sur irc a ces heures ;)
<coco1>  :-P
<coco1>  En tout cas, content de te voir, mais j'espère que tu seras en forme demain ;-) au boulot...
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-12
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<simplice_ndere> hi all
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-09-13
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-09-08
<ongolaBoy> .
<lekemite> salut tout le monde
<ongolaBoy> bonjour lekemite
<ongolaBoy> salut coco1
<lekemite> je viens de rejoindre la LoCo team Ubuntu cameroon et j'étais assez curieux de savor ce qui se passe dans la communauté
<lekemite> Mais apparement ca reste plutot calme ici
<ongolaBoy> il y a une liste de diffusion dont tu peux consulter les archives pour mieux comprendre
<ongolaBoy> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-cm/
<lekemite> ok cool je jette un coup d'oeil
<ongolaBoy> coco1: c'est comment ?
<coco1> Je vais bien mon Frère !
<coco1> :-D
<ongolaBoy> alors , quoi de neuf ?
<coco1> Je vais bien, par la grâce de DIEU; mais comme tu peux imaginer, j'ai des foules de choses à faire pour préparer le rapport du cmNOG aux Opérateurs Réseaux, après #AfPIF2014
<coco1> Je compte sur le coup de main de plusieurs au moins en terme de relecture, si tu veux bien y contribuer, je créerai le pad dans la semaine :-)
<coco1> Bienvenu dans ce salon lekemite: on ne bavarde qu'utile ici, la plupart du temps ;-) Mais ça ne gênera personne d'avoir un bon sujet/projet de #FOSS à se mettre sous la dent
#ubuntu-cm 2014-09-09
<coco1> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2014-09-12
<coco1> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2014-09-13
<ongolaBoy> .
<coco> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2015-09-07
<septox> ongolaBoy: ping
<ongolaBoy> septox: pong
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-09-09
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> on va utiliser un pad https://pad.april.org/p/jll15Meeting
<ongolaBoy> on va utiliser un pad https://pad.april.org/p/jll15Meeting
<ongolaBoy> http://www.softwarefreedomday.org/
<swellep> le lien pour le pad svp :D
<shaka> bonjour à tous
<ongolaBoy> https://pad.april.org/p/jll15Meeting <--
<swellep> merci @ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> quelques ateliers prévus https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Events/JLL2015#Ateliers
<ongolaBoy> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/kmer/3202-journ%C3%A9e-du-logiciel-libre-2015/
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> je n'ai pas vu patrick kouobou sur irc :)
<ongolaBoy> c pourtant lui qui a demandé la réunion ici :)
<coco11> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2015-09-10
<Gillios> bonjour
<ongolaBoy> Gillios: salut
<Gillios> bonjour OngolaBoy! je viens de modifier le wiki et j'espère que ça n'aura pas un impact néfaste sur le déroulement de la JLL!
<ongolaBoy> j'ai vu . pas de soucis
<Gillios> ok !
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> c demain que vous aurez le compte rendu de la réunion d'hier .. trop bousculé
#ubuntu-cm 2015-09-11
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-09-12
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-09-13
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-09-14
<tnjulius> .
#ubuntu-cm 2016-09-15
<tnjulius> .
<ongolaBoy> hello !
<ongolaBoy> y a du monde today
<ongolaBoy> manque seulement ameukam :)
#ubuntu-cm 2017-09-11
<septox> ongolaBoy: ping
<ongolaBoy> septox: hi
<ongolaBoy> désolé.. pas souvent devant cette fenêtre et en plus elle ne fait pas de bruit
#ubuntu-cm 2017-09-14
<coco1> ..
